
It's Going to Get Worse - moonraker
https://alexdanco.com/2020/04/17/its-going-to-get-worse/
======
growlist
If we're lucky we might get out of this with less rapacious globalization and
more robust and self-reliant individual nations, which I believe would be
better for each country and the planet. I'm perfectly willing to suffer a
little for that prize.

------
copperx
I cannot empathize with what the author is feeling at all. Whatever the
reason, it feels like the author lives in a completely different reality.
We'll become "resentful for people who have it worse than we do"? I mean, I
enjoy philosophical meanderings as much as any curious human being, but did
this person read what he wrote?

------
hf8665
At least in the US, this all has exposed a lot of the problems with various
systems, some of which are still not getting very much attention. And there
are structural problems this will lay bare, such as the injustice as well as
economic stupidity of not having public single payer healthcare. There _is_
unacceptable inequity.

So shouldn't anger and resentment be justifiable?

I guess I'm not sure what the author is looking for. For everyone to pretend
the problems laid bare by the epidemic don't exist?

My guess is the next wave of this is when the lockdowns are lifted because the
economic costs become too much to bear, and then the deaths and illness still
increase — when people realize you can have a lockdown and still afterwards
have a growth in cases because there's no vaccine or herd immunity. I suspect
things will return to normal and become better in many ways, but become very
unfamiliar and worse in others.

------
m0zg
Nah. It's not going to get worse - GTFO with all these self-fulfilling
prohpecies. It'll get much better. If we play our cards right, we could even
create effective therapeutic against common cold, flu, and better treatment
protocols for pneumonia. Lower respiratory disease alone takes 160K lives per
year in the US (though much of it is caused by flu, which takes 30-60K lives
per year). After the C19 statistical carpet bombing everyone is aware of these
numbers now, so it should be much easier to get $$$ for R&D to deal with these
problems that are as ancient as humanity itself.

~~~
vikramkr
The article is about societal consequences, not details about the spread of
respiratory diseases. And while this will certainly spur more interest in
virology, it's not like we'll magically be able to overcome some of the
scientific barriers in the way of addressing the common cold and influenza,
both very complex and multifaceted, with just some more r&d money in a short
amount of time. More resources will help, but science is as stochastic as it
is incremental, and it's hard to say where the next breakthrough will come
from

~~~
m0zg
Be that as it may, I'm sick and tired of the "we're all gonna die" rhetoric.
It is simply not helpful, at all, even as a precaution. Find a way to channel
this crisis into something productive. Find new ways to work. Find new
treatments, vaccines, healthcare solutions. Adapt, overcome. Encourage and
enable others to adapt and overcome. If we have to stay further apart to make
it work, let's find a way to make it work. Support local businesses. Get that
delivered takeout. Buy that appliance. Spend that cash if you have it - it
keeps people employed. It'll be over, as inevitably as the change of seasons.
Optimists win every time.

~~~
vikramkr
The rhetoric isn't we're all gonna die. Its that societal tensions and
polarization will flare up. It might be helpful to read beyond the admittedly
clickbaity headline to look at the meat of the article. I will concede the
headline is needlessly pessimistic and clickbaity, and that I also initially
thought it was about the spread of the virus - the article can definitely be
clearer about what its talking about upfront and be more proactive about
offering solutions. But it's not the kind of rhetoric it seems it is.

